
Jake Dyson Lighting - devy
http://www.dyson.com/lighting/csys.aspx
======
ohitsdom
Is this a joke? $600+ for a desk LED lamp? Even if current LEDs lose
brightness, you could just replace the bulb every month for the next 10 years
before this lamp even came close to an ROI. But I guess Dyson isn't going
after the "value" market, just the cool factor.

~~~
knodi123
> Is this a joke?

I see you're new to Dyson's business model. Keep in mind, these are the guys
who make a $400 fan in a niche full of $10 competitors.

~~~
Someone1234
And ignoring how it looks for a second, the Dyson Air Multiplier is kind of
mediocre anyway (and VERY mediocre for the price point).

The rest of the electric fan market has shifted over the last ten-ish years to
noise-efficiency. Meaning the most air movement for the least amount of noise.
So we've seen new blade shapes, smarter motor designs, enclosures that attempt
to dampen the noise, and so on. And Dyson's Air Multiplier could, in theory,
have done well in that competition but they care more about form than
function, so they stuck this tiny little motor with a higher RPM in the thing
which has made it extremely loud for the amount of air that it can move.

In terms of noise-efficiency, it sounds as loud as fans from the 1990s and
before.

~~~
freehunter
Yeah, it's getting hard to find a fan that I can run at night to cover the
noise of the city. Every time I buy a fan, it's quieter and quieter, but I
like loud fans to help me sleep.

~~~
Someone1234
No sarcasm: Look into Nursery Sleep Soothers. While they sell white noise
machines targeted at adults, they're all terrible because it is a niche
market. But in the nursery sleep soothers category you can find a bunch of
high quality white noise machines for a good price.

For example the Marpac Dohm has an actual spinning fan inside designed to
generate white noise. But you can find digital noise simulators who can do:
industrial sounds, water, fan noise, nature, and so on.

~~~
dublinben
Is the Marpac Dohm actually targeted at nurseries? I've seen it quite
frequently in medical waiting rooms. It helps provide privacy for those having
sensitive conversations behind flimsy doors.

~~~
Someone1234
On Amazon at least they sell it under Baby Sleep Soothers and Sound Therapy
Products.

------
giarc
Stays bright for 37 years, has a 2 year warranty.

~~~
rcaught
I think a true innovation would be a light that stayed bright for 2 years and
had a 37 year warranty.

------
noipv4
Heat pipes are used in laptop, desktop, GPU heatsinks and coolers. They are
also commonly used in oil-pipes thru permafrost. Are they using some
interesting long-life LEDs?

~~~
theandrewbailey
Probably. The heatpipes are either overkill, or these LEDs run very hot
(combined 10W+ of heat). Wouldn't the metal frame of the lamp itself
sufficiently cool 'normal' LEDs?

~~~
noir_lord
sufficiently cool may not be enough to get the stated life.

Like a processor running at 70C vs 35C, 70C is sufficiently cool (it's within
spec say at 80C) but heat damage is continuous.

------
MeNotMe
I was such a huge Dyson fan, bought a cleaner a decade ago, read his books.

Had the suspicion the cleaner was crap. Lots of reviews said the same. But I
convinced myself I and the others were wrong, Dyson is a genius.

Some years ago I finally admitted it was expensive crap and got something
else.

~~~
matwood
I bought a Dyson vacuum 5 years ago or so for 1/2 price from a clearance sale.
It has been one of the best vacuums I have owned. Was it worth the original
$400 price? Probably not, but for $200 I think it was a good deal.

~~~
steckerbrett
I paid almost double that ($700 US), and it is still definitely worth it. The
product does much better than any other I've used, it's easy to clean, and it
takes all manner of abuse. It's one of my favorite household tools by a long
stretch.

~~~
archgoon
> The product does much better than any other I've used, it's easy to clean,
> and it takes all manor of abuse.

Dyson! It takes on all manors. It'll take on yours. ;)

------
mattkevan
Have you seen their other lighting product? That's some serious heat-sinking!

[http://www.dyson.com/lighting/ariel.aspx](http://www.dyson.com/lighting/ariel.aspx)

------
cptchaos
They don't even tell you how bright their expensive lights are. they give some
value in lux but that depends on the distance in which it is measured. I want
lumen values!

------
Cshelton
At what point does a product last "too long"? It seems that designing an
expensive lamp and marketing the fact that it lasts 37 years seems
kinda...dumb.

First there is the issue at the business level. Returning customers are the
easiest and cheapest sells...but if your customer only buys a product every
30+ years...not great for business.

Then there is the technology. Why make something last that long with current
technology when in 10 years or less, something more efficient and "better"
will come along.

I'm not sure many people can even keep track of a lamp over that long. Between
moving, things breaking, etc.

~~~
kardos
>First there is the issue at the business level. Returning customers are the
easiest and cheapest sells...but if your customer only buys a product every
30+ years...not great for business.

This exact line of thinking has created scads of products that suffer from the
opposite problem -- products that are kind of cheap and need to be repurchased
every couple years, overall costing several times more than a good product
would and generating several times more garbage.

> At what point does a product last "too long"? It seems that designing an
> expensive lamp and marketing the fact that it lasts 37 years seems
> kinda...dumb.

Well it is somewhat dumb because nobody believes it will last 37 years, partly
because of the "everything is junk these days" effect that we've come to
expect, but also because it comes with a _two_ year warranty.

------
chrisbennet
I have a Koncept Z-bar desk lamp (~$300) that I got at my lighting shop after
looking for something that was cool to the touch and had a nice even light
pattern. One minute I use it on "low" for lighting up my desk and the next I'm
using it at full brightness for computer vision tasks.

I suspect that you have to be old enough that your eyes need a little help
before you can appreciate a good lamp.

------
sp332
I thought heat pipes needed convection to work. How would the liquid move in a
straight, level pipe?

~~~
putterson
The liquid in a heat pipe can return to the hot end through capillary action,
and I believe this is how heat pipes in computer equipment work. They can work
in any orientation.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_pipe](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_pipe)

~~~
bri3d
I agree that this is most likely to be a capillary-pumped heat pipe. For more
reading about how the wicks work:

[http://www.thermalfluidscentral.org/encyclopedia/index.php/C...](http://www.thermalfluidscentral.org/encyclopedia/index.php/Capillary_Wick_Designs_and_Structures_in_Heat_Pipes)

------
pgib
I'm really surprised that there are no technical specifications that would
include, say, colour temperature. I've yet to see an LED bulb that produces
light anywhere close to the warmth and spectrum spread as a halogen bulb. At
$649, I'd definitely need to see that in person.

I'd also be in favour of a 37 year payment plan at $17.54/year.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
LED bulbs have been getting gradually closer to the color fidelity of
incandescents, I would think for most people in most situations, those with a
CRI greater than 90 would be sufficient (certainly worth it for the the
efficiency gain), e.g.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_CRI_LED_lighting](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_CRI_LED_lighting)

------
Gonzih
Isn't it a bit too much for an LED light?

~~~
dublinben
You're paying a premium for the industrial design.

~~~
mhurron
You're paying for the name. This has all the industrial design as the vesa
mounts I have for my monitors and they cost $25.

------
makomk
Is it just me, or does this completely fail to mention the amount of lumens it
produces, the wattage of the lamp, or the incandescent-equivalent rating?
Basically, all the fundamental parameters you'd normally expect when buying a
lamp aren't there.

~~~
zimpenfish
"Eight LEDs provide 587lx of warm, white light for 37 years"

But that's the only reference on the page.

~~~
makomk
Yeah, which is pretty meaningless because lux is a measure of light intensity
at one particular spot and it doesn't provide any information about the
distance at which that's measured, how big an area it'll reach that lux value
over, or anything. My little 1 watt torch could probably produce ridiculous
amounts of lux so long as it was only over an area the size of a postage
stamp, for example.

------
thrownaway2424
It looks perfect for a cleanroom but in my office those little wheels would be
covered in dust immediately.

~~~
Eric_WVGG
There’s also an “Ariel” lamp that doesn’t appear to have any moving parts, but
I imagine those fins would be a disaster…
[http://www.dyson.com/lighting/ariel.aspx](http://www.dyson.com/lighting/ariel.aspx)

------
boyanpro
Yeah, right. Like a normal person will pay that much for a lamp.

~~~
Eric_WVGG
What suggested to you that the target audience was “normal persons”?

